# Twiggs  T&R club



## ts3600 (Feb 15, 2012)

800 acres of bow hunt only, 1100 acreas of gun/bow hunting  $750 per member.  Camp site on 1100 acres with electric.  Pin in and out system no personal areas.  Deer, hogs (No Dogs), turkey, bears (Nov 10th 1 day bear hunt) and lots of small game and predetors.  PM me if interested


----------



## gapierce (Feb 15, 2012)

*Lease*

I am very interested in the lease, can you send me the club rules?  Any pics or map w/ property boundaries?


----------



## woody1331 (Feb 15, 2012)

do you have hog only memberships?


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 16, 2012)

woody1331 said:


> do you have hog only memberships?


 No I don't


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 16, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 16, 2012)

Very interested can you tell me more about where the property is located in Twiggs Co, and also a little more about your rules.


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 16, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## gtjackson (Feb 16, 2012)

Can you give us a little more information. Where in Twiggs, how many members, private land or timber company, guest rules? Need a little more information to judge interest.


----------



## iconz23 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've talked to this guy personally about this property and have found the land. Its a great tract, and TS seems to be a good guy. The land is Southwest portion of twiggs county for those who are wondering. Its not my place to give further details, or else I would.


----------



## Hummel11 (Feb 18, 2012)

Im interested in this property coudl you pm me or send me a message with all the information and cost.


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hummel11 said:


> Im interested in this property coudl you pm me or send me a message with all the information and cost.



email me at tsadler31@cox.net and I will send info


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 19, 2012)

gtjackson said:


> Can you give us a little more information. Where in Twiggs, how many members, private land or timber company, guest rules? Need a little more information to judge interest.



email me at tsadler31@cox.net and I will send info


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got back from looking at this land.  It pretty much has it all.  Looks like there are plenty of places to hunt and from the sounds of it this is going to be a great place to hunt.  I was impressed!


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 29, 2012)

Going to try to show this weekend, depend on weather


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tommy, call me if you do.  I would like to look at it again and I have a few that are interested in looking as well if their schedule permits.


----------



## gtjackson (Mar 1, 2012)

Tommy, I sent you an email on 20 Feb but haven't gotten a response. Did you get the email?


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 1, 2012)

gtjackson said:


> Tommy, I sent you an email on 20 Feb but haven't gotten a response. Did you get the email?



I don't remember seeing it, but I will go back and see


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Showing club this weekend*

Call me at 478-952-6008 if you would like to see it.


----------



## ttwodog (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Tommy you still have plenty openings?


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 11, 2012)

ttwodog said:


> Hey Tommy you still have plenty openings?



Yeah i still got some, call me at 478-952-6008


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 30, 2012)

*btt*

showing this weekend


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 13, 2012)

Call me at 478-952-6008 if you want to see the club


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 19, 2012)

Showing this weekend


----------



## BoKat96 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like a club I would definitely be interested in, however I will not be back to the area until mid summer. We are looking at a couple of houses around Jeffersonville how close is the property?


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 21, 2012)

BoKat96 said:


> Sounds like a club I would definitely be interested in, however I will not be back to the area until mid summer. We are looking at a couple of houses around Jeffersonville how close is the property?



I would think less than 10 miles.  About 6 miles to I-16


----------



## BoKat96 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great hopefully we find a house over in the area.


----------



## ts3600 (May 1, 2012)

PM me when you get here if still interested.  Hope you find a house.


----------



## JHasty (May 4, 2012)

ts3600 i live in Twiggs lost the lease i joined last year this year looking for lease to join do you guys still have any openings


----------



## JHasty (May 4, 2012)

ts3600 my name is josh my cell number is 478-283-1552 feel free to give me s call if you guys have any openings


----------



## ts3600 (May 9, 2012)

JHasty said:


> ts3600 my name is josh my cell number is 478-283-1552 feel free to give me s call if you guys have any openings



Josh, I sent you a PM


----------



## ts3600 (May 11, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 12, 2012)

I joined this club a few weeks ago.  I just got back from riding around.  It is dry out there and still saw a ton of hog and deer tracks.  I also saw a giant gobbler.  I can't wait till September.


----------



## marknga (May 12, 2012)

email sent


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 12, 2012)

Just to give you all an idea of location:

10 minutes from I16.
13 minutes from Bonaire, GA.
20 minutes from Warner Robins, GA.
Maybe 25 minutes from Cochran.
20 minutes from Jeffersonville.

It is in a good location!  I really can't get over the sign I saw today.

The only affiliation I have with this place is I am a NEW member.


----------



## ts3600 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Frank,  Looking forward to a great year!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 14, 2012)

ts3600 said:


> Thanks Frank,  Looking forward to a great year!



Me too!  I still can't get over all of the sign I saw!  Going back this weekend to put a camera out.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (May 14, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## ts3600 (May 19, 2012)

btt


----------



## ts3600 (May 25, 2012)

Few spots left


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 1, 2012)

Showing this weekend!


----------



## surfer (Jun 1, 2012)

Interested send PM


----------



## billyblob (Jun 1, 2012)

How many total members


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 6, 2012)

Call Tommy at 478-952-6008 or email me at                    tsadler31@cox.net for info


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 8, 2012)

*btt*



ts3600 said:


> Call Tommy at 478-952-6008 or email me at                    tsadler31@cox.net for info



btt


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 14, 2012)

My son and I went and checked our cameras and saw a ton of sign today.  Here are some pictures.  You can NOT ride on a road out there without seeing hog and deer tracks!  They are EVERYWHERE out there!!  I cannot wait till Sept!!  Great place to camp as well!


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 15, 2012)

Still have a few spots left!  Call Tommy at 478-952-6008


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are some more pics.  Place is loaded with tracks.  I put out a feeder and two more cameras so hopefully I will have more of a variety.


----------

